# Can someone help me identefy this mbuna



## grrrotle (Nov 15, 2007)

I`m not sure what kind of mbuna this is. First i thaught it was a Cynotilapia afra (Jalo Reef). Now i think it might be an Metriaclima pyrsonotos. Can someone please help me identefy it?


----------



## grrrotle (Nov 15, 2007)

i`m ot 100 % sure that it is any of the two i mentioned earlyer. All sugestions will e deeply apreciated


----------



## PRSKILLER (May 26, 2008)

No expert here but it looks like it's this species: Metriaclima pyrsonotos

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1790


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like one of the red top Metriaclima species. Unfortunately, there are four that are very similar, and can only be differentiated by counting spines in the dorsal.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

What is it's temperment? Metriaclima are usually more aggressive than C. Afra.

Very very beautiful fish!


----------



## grrrotle (Nov 15, 2007)

Hes not overly agressive, but he some times chase other fish away if they get to close. I have never seen him in any big fights. The comfusing thing is that when i baught him, the guy that sold it to me said it was a red top zebra. The next week when i went to the same store he had changed the lable on the tank i baught it from to Cynotilapia afra.

I think its the nicest fish in my tank so i really want to get some females for him


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks more like a Metriaclima type versus the C. afra Jalo Reef. C. afra Jalo Reef or far more cylindrical, less deep-bodied.


----------

